# UberTukTuk



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

This might be our Xmas present for 2018, UberTukTuk, 300-350km range! Now we're talking, clean, mean and green. Can take UberXL and pool, no stopping required for pool, just hop on/off.

https://thedriven.io/2018/12/07/sol...p-inspires-shift-to-zero-emissions-transport/


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

What if it's cloudy?


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

This bad boy can also charge up at a power point, but it's never cloudy in Australia


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Green my arse! What about the resources necessary when the Police, Fire Brigade, Ambulance and SES have to scrape the remains of the passengers from the roadway?
If they want to be green then just do what us old farts had to do when we were young farts, bloody well walk.


----------

